# My Grand Adventure



## Roadwarrior (Jun 16, 2018)

*LIFE IS ABOUT CHANGE
*
As once said to me, 'We are all just one heart beat away from death.'

Birth to early adulthood. I was 2nd born, sister, me, sister, brother & sister. I had what I thought was a normal childhood, now I find out it was dysfunctional, but what is normal? I attended grammar school, jr high then graduated from high school. After which I felt I wasn't ready for college, I joined the service at 18. I spent the next 4 years in the USAFSS on overseas tours. I did attend a few college quarters, trying to find myself but never obtaining a degree.

Career. After my enlistment I was hired by a firm in Idaho and spent the next 2 years working in their data center. During those 2 years, I met & married, then soon had 3 children, 1 boy & 2 girls. I moved from that location back to my home town, worked in various data centers, spent some time in the brick mason trade (my father's trade) & eventually was hired by the largest private employer in N Utah. I spent the next 35 years working in their data center. I made a good living & ended up with a decent retirement.

Retirement (2009), relocating to Oregon. Early on in 2011 I was floored by health issues. It took me 6 years of surgeries, treatments, learning & battling life threatening aliments. I feel now I have a handle on my health. I'm eating proper, getting exercise & monitoring/managing my conditions to the best of my ability. I never got to do the things I wanted after retirement. Memories are fresh concerning my health & I have unpleasant thoughts about my location & surroundings. The idea of boon docking was planted in my mind early in Nov 2016 so I started on the project I call ‘My Grand Adventure’.

*CARGO VAN*

First vehicle I purchased for the boon docking - van dwelling project. A 1995 Chevy G30 (1 ton) cargo van with a 350 (the most common & easiest motor to work on), it has 265 AC (2 windows down/65 miles an hour). There is no massive command center for switches or gauges that tell me things I couldn't understand even if I wanted. My van runs remarkably sound but since it is an older one I must be aware of any differences that happen along the way. I purchased a new starter motor, after having the engine completely checked out (hoses, belts & fluids changed). I also purchased a higher amperage deep charge battery. Had new tires installed & receiver hitch/brake control/plug installed. Beyond that not much has been done to it. It has a bulk head, cargo mat & at best 2 usable bucket seats. The cigarette lighter is dead (could be replaced but don't smoke), the door & window handles that are not working have been replaced with a small sized vise grip. It is functional & 'ugly' needs a new windshield.

*TRAVEL TRAILER*

I also purchased a 'Vintage' 19' travel trailer. It is a 1998 Aerolite 19 footer self contained & have downsized/minimized & discarded as much unnecessary van dwelling 'stuff' as I could. I find I can get along well with less. Not withstanding my meals I try to keep my trailer as organized as possible. Space is the secret & keeping stuff put away helps. I make my bed every morning, wash my few pots n pans after use & keep the counters, open spaces & storage areas as organized as I can. With van & trailer - licenses, insurance, van parts, trailer parts, travel, parking,,,etc. my accumulated costs are now somewhere near $5,300 for the van & t-trailer. Reading on one forum I discovered that now my '98 trailer has moved into another classification - it's 'VINTAGE', when looking for a trailer I discovered the ones I thought I could afford were called 'Vintage' or 'Retro' & the prices had risen on a fully restored one. Any RV 20 years or older is considered 'Vintage'.

I had toyed with the idea to purchase an enclosed cargo utility trailer, problems I could see, the limited physical abilities I now possess hinder the DIYer attitude I always approched most projects with. For less than the cost of a moderate sized utility trailer, outfit it with the equipment & needs for camping I figured that the ‘19 trailer will adequately serve my needs with very little modification or cost. I paid $1,800 for the trailer, a small 5X8 utility will cost that much & then will need at least $1,500 invested for beds, cabinets & a adequate waste treatment. The trailer has all that. I got a sway control hitch thrown in for no more cost, that alone would have cost $400 plus. Much smarter idea & not much effort on my part.

When first planning & outfitting my ideas for van dwelling I had purchased a free standing mansized commode. It requires bagging your waste & disposing of it into a proper waste bin. I will need a free standing shower stall to double as a privy & a shower. They can be obtained for less than a $100. All the comforts of home! This will be used on the BLM land or where there is no facilities to hook up to. I also carry the commode & hand held urinal in my van for emergencies while traveling. Easy to stop at a rest area use the equipment then deposit my waste bags in the large garbage bins usually found at the stops. Can be used on the open road also but carrying the waste bags will be a minor issue.

*BOONDOCKING*

Some of the stumbling blocks associated with 'snowbirding' was laundry!  Getting the clothes to the laundry wasn't the problem, it was how often you would have to go.  I had 7 shirts & 5 pair of pants that needed washing at least once every week, I have learned to wear them 2 days instead of 1.  I had very little room in my small travel trailer closet.  So to solve the problem I thought of a way to circumvent that issue.  The 1 ton enclosed van I drive, usually sits empty except for the floor.  I decided that I could span the entire back near the rear door with an adjustible rod that I have.  It would give me over 6 feet of open closet space.  

I have been accumulating more clothes, I now have 20 shirts, 10 pair of pants, 2 light jackets, 1 heavier coat, 20 pair of underpants, 20 pairs of socks & 2 pair of shoes.  Also an assortment of baseball type hats & gloves for warmth.  I figure by keeping the clothes on hangers I can visit the laundry once every 3-4 weeks.  So with 4 months to span = 120 days divided by 3-6 wash days, I can spend a minimum of time washing clothes.  I will have room to hang everything along with a small 3 drawer dresser I can store all my laundry very easily.  I can also use the back area dry my towels & wash clothes on the same rod.

I never used the back too much but did use the side sliding door to haul my groceries, keep my cooler & transport my water containers.  I had physical trouble moving a 5 gal water bottle so I decided to purchase 3 additional 2 gal Igloo jugs.  I can now carry 10 gals of potable water for drinking & cooking purposes.  10 Gal will last about 10 days so a trip to the water dispenser will take up 12 weekly visits @ 1 hour each.  They have hanging handles attached with hooks so I can outfit my van with a heavy rod attached to the sides.  The side sliding door is also the access & transport area for my propane bottles, I need 1 bottle per week so I will have to make 6 (2 bottles) trips to the fill station.  Another hour each trip.

I use paper plates, cups & bowls, paper towels, plastic utensils & few items I need to wash regularly will be my pots, pans & knives & spatulas.  I have a Geo Forman for steaks & other meats, a small crock pot, 2 fry pans, 1 camp coffee pot for heating water, a french press & one small sauce pan for my oatmeal.  The now free area that laughingly was called my closet can be used to store my can goods, extra utensils & many other items.  I can order all my camp supplies out of Amazon that can be delivered by UPS right at my space.  I have my laptop, smart phone for communications devices, I can watch movies on my laptop, I have membership to the local library so with many videos to choose from my entertainment is filled.  I will get my exercise daily just taking my garbage to the garbage area.  I don't socialize, don't make friends usually & would rather keep to myself.

Just this morning I called the RV park in Quartzsite to reserve my space, pay 20% down.  The told me last winter that I would need to call sometime in June because all the available spots are reserved by July 1st.  I got the spot I flagged on my walks, it was still available so now it's mine from Nov 1 to April 30.  

My plans now are to remove the broken awning, it broke one day when I was raising (rolling up).  It would probably cost around $300 to replace the brace.  Problem you run into with an awning is in the windy desert it acts as a parasail.  I would watch others with their massive slideouts & attached awning rush outside to roll them up.  The awning's left brace blocks my access to the hot water heater pilot light & with all the wind swerlling around it is very common to douse the flame rendering your water heater's output.  

By removing it and using my $59 10 x 10 canopy for shade, makes it a little more convienent & can be moved where needed without moving the trailer.  You do have to anchor them with long spikes at each corner & lower the top to 3 feet when windy.  It does help keep them in place & relatively safe from damage.  Talking with other residents it became apparent that the awning does nothing more than make extra work & expense.  Most said they seldom use them.
*
DISCOVERIES*

I have figured out most of my workings of my small trailer.
I've learned to shower much like they do in the other 2/3's of the world.
I use disposable paper plates, plastic utensils & other paper products.
I've learned what a 'sewer slinky' is & how to use it.
I purchased the best sewer line for drainage - RhinoFlex.
I purchased a water hose that is designed for potable water sources.
I've also learned what 'potable' means.
I'm learning about propane setup & where to get the best prices.
I learned how my furnace works.
I changed the thermo coupler on my 6 gal water heater.
I learned making my bed was a pain, got a sleeping bag.
I keep what cooking vessels I use washed immediately.
I use the laundry services here, close, cheaper & more convenient.
I learned to wear my clothes multiple days rather than change daily.
I'm learning all about solar panels & their varied uses.
I learned the sequence of emptying my tanks for maximum effect.
I keep the trailer as orderly as possible, everything in it's place.
I learned overheard storage doors can be head bumpers
I learned the easiest way to make coffee.
I'm learning to back & park my trailer, a monumental task for me.
I installed an in line water filter on my water source.

*OTHER QUIRKS* I've learned about my T-trailer:

1. Dual propane tanks, the one service one will run out at the most inopportune time (2:30 AM), if you only keep one on! I track the switch over & estimate the night it will run out, then make the switch before bedtime. I always keep my spare filled. The propane service center will top off your bottle @ no extra charge the next time you stop. Less than the 4.5 complete fill up.

2. When replacing an empty propane bottle with spare you should shut off both tanks first. I also shut off my furnace switch, it's got an electric pilot & needs to be restarted after shutting off gas. I keep my thermostat at 65 & wear a light jacket until bedtime, using a sleeping bag as my bedding. I restart my pilot light on my water heater, I shut it off during switch over.

3. The sewer lines are always open when parked & hooked up, closed when traveling, both gray & black. I never use toilet paper only damp paper towels, tossed in the garbage, better cleanup. I monitor my lines for proper drainage. Run extra water into my black water tank after each use.

4. I use a hand held urinal (medical type) enabling me to either pour it in the porta potty or outside spread around camp. The scent will keep some animals at bay. It will not hurt the trees or bushes if spread around. Keeps my bathroom floor cleaner & no problems with fouling my seat.

5. I keep my 3-way fridge on electric (battery), costs less than propane. No pilot to mess with. I keep it on 3 (mid) keeps food at proper temp & keeps my frozen from freezer burn. I use trailer jacks at all 4 corners to keep the trailer level, less movement & the fridge works better when level.

6. Never leave your trailer connected to your tow vehicle, can drain your battery. I use an 800 AMP deep marine battery on the trailer, it can withstand the constant recharging better than an auto battery. Make sure your plug is in proper working order no frayed wires, have someone verify all your lights & brakes are working before travel. Close all windows, vents, shut off tanks & pilot lights before travel. Check your tires for wear or cracks. Put your step up!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2018)

RW, our forum seems to attract some wilderness guys like yourself. I also think you're just a wee bit more social than you say. I enjoyed reading about your set up. Not for me, but glad you're doing what you love!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jun 18, 2018)

*Grand Adventure - Addendum #1*  Had a revelation this day, I had been wondering about my trip to Quartzsite this fall, I know I have 4-5 months to obsess about it so I want to get started early.  The trip is 1200 miles one way, the van I have gets at best 15 MPG unloaded, not towing anything.  I get about 10 average towing the travel trailer over the many mountain passes between the Pacific Northwest & SE Arizona.  I can make about 450-600 miles a day or 4 nights 5 days on the road.  I have found several places that allow me to park overnight for free, truck stops, restaurants, rest areas,,,etc.  So that can be free.  If I need a shower then I have to pay for a full hookup, which can be as much as $65 or shower with the truckers.  I will try to avoid that.

Parking in Quartzsite for 5 months costs $1095, although I can pay for the entire year at a price of $1,800.  So the extra $700 for a space that can't be used because of the heat sounds like money wasted.  On the other hand I'm paying $45 a month (must sign an annual contract) to store my trailer at home.  Now I'm looking at $540 for storage, the extra gas for the 3 mile loss in MPG is about $240.  I have the extra stress & worry about a longer heavier vehicle.  Sum of the extra costs are now $780.  Looking better.  My van can be easily be outfitted to carry a bed and frame (I did use it last summer for that purpose).  Also can carry any supplies I deem are needed but somewhat hard to find in the Arizona desert.

I can pull over almost anywhere & spend the night, I can probably cut 24 hours off my travel time, I'm not at the mercy of the elements.  Last winter while there I found that of the 200 sites probably half were long term with setups that included older 5th wheels, 24' or longer travel trailers, some small ones like mine & a wide assortment of other DIY handywork.  I then figured that all I need extra to make mine more long term is a little skirting.  I have a skill saw & the skills to do that much.  It has all the amenities needed to survive, I did spend 5 months doing it, it was a cake walk & easy housekeeping to stay organized.  I learned to cook most things & found I could hit the cafes once of week for a change of pace.  

So new plan is to go ahead pay the rest of my annual storage contract (6 months), pull my trailer to Quartzsite.  Then let the park office know I would like to extend for the full year on a year to year basis.  Drive the van back empty, no towing & make this an annual journey to get myself & mind out of the gloomy, rainy PacNW.  I will save money, stress less & enjoy my trips here without the hassles.  I thought about buying one all setup but why?  I have paid for the one I used last year, so no more cash outlay, the van is running great with new tires, battery & hitch.  Actually my wife suggested this idea in the first place but being who I am I like to think it was my thought process all along.  Got to give her a kudos for coming up with it first.  See, I'm learning I don't know everything like I thought I always did.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 18, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> 3. The sewer lines are always open when parked & hooked up, closed when traveling, both gray & black.



Roadwarrior, I'm enjoying your adventure.   I would like to recommend that you not leave your black valve open while hooked up.   If all the liquid drains away you will soon be faced with the famous black-tank "Pyramid of Doom."   Keep the black tank closed until you are ready to dump the tanks.  (Yep; I'm an RVer.   )


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Roadwarrior, I'm enjoying your adventure.   I would like to recommend that you not leave your black valve open while hooked up.   If all the liquid drains away you will soon be faced with the famous black-tank "Pyramid of Doom."   Keep the black tank closed until you are ready to dump the tanks.  (Yep; I'm an RVer.   )



I'll second that!  It's a real hassle getting the "poop pyramid" loose and down the drain.  Don't ask me how I know...…   We once had to put extra water in the tank and drive up and down a bumpy road to shake everything loose.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jun 18, 2018)

I found that with a 25 gal holding tank on both black n gray I was standing in dishwater on my second shower.  I listened to neighbors explaining the same sequence you have mentioned.  Most of my neighbors had sewer problems.  They had to call the RV proctologist to clear them.  He explained that using the paper designed for RV sewers wasn't as good as they advertised and tended to clog up lines.  Also one of them had used the pellets, the pellets didn't disolve like they should have, clogging up his black water.  I never flushed paper, bagged it & dumped it daily, poured chemicals in weekly.  Used the commode, flushed it with water.  Went outside used my cane to gently lift the rhinoflex hose so the drain ran clean.  Never had a moments problem in 5 months,  Not saying you're wrong just found what worked for me & my small trailer.

While I have enjoyed the warmer temps in AZ compared to the Pacific NW I do have some reservations now. I came here to escape the dreary days along the Pacific Coast in winter. Rain daily, very little sun shine that had affected my SAD condition. Soaking up the sunlight has been very beneficial for my mood, pallor & skin conditions (I can run faster & jump higher) everything seemed to improve.  

 The downside of the first time sojourn had been an eye opener. RTR, Big Tent, group hugs & get together at every corner. Quartzsite has a summer population of a little over 1K, during Jan I had heard estimates of 400K visitors, 400,000! mostly seniors driving their over sized rigs or ATV/scooters around town, temp RV lots, flea market tents & roadside vendors everywhere. Being a loner, I came for the sun, didn't need to be entertained, wasn't looking for excitement or site seeing. I did try to walk at least 2 miles a day, spent time sitting & reading on my patio (cement pad) in my lawn chair.  

 Don't do well in crowds, socially inept, hate standing in check out lines & paying for the privilege. On the other hand the 75 degree temps were great, it only rained once in the 5 months, lasted one day & seemed like it took forever to dry out. Others came for the RTR, finding groups to join up with & sing until dawn, it is an event for them. Shopping til they drop, scanning the tables loaded with 'stuff' like I got rid of 7 years ago. What is one man's junk is another's treasure is true. I did look for DVD movies, got them from $1 to $2 so it's was a win-win.  

 Positive things about Quartzsite or any place in the SW. Sun, gets plenty cold at night near the bottom half of the 40's. If you like crowds then here is where you should be. If you like meeting people from all 50 states & Canada then you better come here. If you enjoy learning different crafts show up. If you like shopping at a flea market amid all the dust & grime then here ya go! Most neighbors are friendly & helpful there are a few that aren't but they are the exceptions.  

  Night life usually ends with the sun going down although there are many other events that are geared for the nomadic & senior crowds. I'm not a pet person so that puts me in the minority. Everyone has a dog or something else. It is definitely a 'people watcher's' paradise. You will see everything from million dollar rigs to the somewhat basic DIY'ers, a complete spectrum. Driving is hazardous & the gird lock is anything but pleasant.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 19, 2018)

OK, whatever works.       You might someday encounter sewer gnats that will travel up from the sewer dump and into your toilet and camper.   Keeping the dump valves closed can be of benefit.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 19, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> OK, whatever works.       You might someday encounter sewer gnats that will travel up from the sewer dump and into your toilet and camper.   Keeping the dump valves closed can be of benefit.




You guys are convincing me I'll never desire an RV.
LaQuinta has yet to have backup issues

Happy trails


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Very informative and interesting post, Roadwarrior, I enjoyed reading.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## wvnewbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Perhaps this will help with the laundry issue.  I spent a year just wandering coast-to-coast in an old 1965 GMC P.U. with a cab-over camper.  Fully self contained like your trailer.  I would put dirty laundry, detergent, and water in a 5 gallon bucket.  Driving down the road, the water would slosh around just like a washing machine.  Stop and dump (Appropriately!) the dirty water, thrown in clean rinse water and drive some more.  Sometimes two or three rinse "cycles".

I do understand this may not work for you now that your trailer is going to be permanently parked.  So....  Maybe you can just drive to all of those events (that you don't like ) to get the laundry done for cheap!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jun 19, 2018)

I've actually heard of that method.  One of the Van Dwellers suggestions was to get a 5 gal bucket with lid then drill out the center of the lid to accommodate an 1 1/2 inch dowel,  Attach the dowel to a cross made from 1x2's using that as you agitator.  I guess it works fine & probably does a better job than the laundromats.  But for now I'll still use the coin operated ones at the RV park.  Thanks for the info though.
*
New direction maybe! * 


> I wish at times I could settle on one thought.  The idea to move my t-trailer to AZ on a permanent basis is sound.  But OTOH if I was to look around Quartzsite this winter there is a consignment yard that sells used trailers, 5th wheels & motor homes of trade ins on the newer massive ones sold on the many lots.  I was doing a lookee loo this past winter.  One in particle caught my eye.  It was a 35 foot bumper pull that had been remodeled extensively though out.  New carpet, update appliances & was in remarkable shape.  It had a separate bedroom with large bath.  They wanted $8,000 that I'm quite sure could be discounted a little.  It would be a better long term residence than my 19 footer.
> 
> I could purchase it, set it up on the space I have reserved on an annual basis.  I could still pull it with my van but wouldn't need to.  I would still have to carry potable water (everyone does) but it would have all the amenities that I would need.  I could then return via AZ, NV, UT, ID to my ID property with my 19 footer, set it up on my property, use it as a summer home high up on my mountain.  The acreage is less than an hour from my son's home, he could move his questionable running motor home up to the property & also utilize the 'free' camping facilities that I have been paying my HOA fees for the last 15-20 years, get some use out of it. It would also make it more attractive for couples to purchase being that it could house more than one person.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jun 22, 2018)

The aborigines call it a 'Walkabout' the Native American call it a 'Vision Quest'.  I'm on my own 'Walkabout Vision' prior to my 72nd birthday I often wondered, why I did or say things that were a little off center. Appropriate comments were not forthcoming from my mind most of the time. I lacked empathy or understanding when someone would relate something sad to me. I would make offhand comments about a death or situation. I lacked the inner feelings that most listeners did. I also wanted to talk about my feelings or experiences rather than listen to others. I would drone on about things that truly interested me & could find no common ground with others about their interests. 

Then in the spring of 2017 I was talking with my daughter about her therapy she went to after a breakup of her long standing relationship. She had been diagnosed as high functioning Autistic, (Asperger) & wanted me to be tested because during her conversations with her therapist it was determined that I also could very well be autistic. I brushed off the thought right then & there but my interest was spiked. I started to research the issue coming to the conclusion that I was 100% Asperger. It answered a lot of questions I had relating to my thoughts & actions in social situations. I was a loner most of the time, never made many friends, actually was ok with the fact that I didn't care to make friends. I was socially inept in a crowd & felt very uncomfortable keeping up with others & their interests & conversations.

I was very good with math & numbers, became an astute card counter playing any card games, including 21. I was a movie buff that could tell you who an actor or actress was along with most of their credits, but had trouble with who done it plots or drama quirks in movies, I just didn't get the twists & turns that so many movie goers liked. I enjoyed movies where you didn't have to put much thought into. Romantic comedies, military, westerns, historical films were my choice. I wasn't a good student in science or languages. I tested well for engineering & anything that had to do with math. My lifelong career was in computers, which most Aspergers have a knack for. It was straight forward logic that I could follow easily. I spent from 1963 to 2009 in the field that's 46 years working with the machines & programming. I retired as a UNIX/Linux administrator mostly self taught & was above average in my skills.

When I joined the Air Force I was tested with perfect scores in all 4 categories. I was assigned to the USAFSS an elite designation for what was termed, 'The cream of the crop' enlistees. Only the top 1% of new recruits were chosen for that assignment. I held a Top Secret Crypto clearance, had the FBI research my life & visit with my teachers & friends unbeknown to me. I was well thought of in my career & schooling but still had trouble making friends. I can't imagine any one person questioning the diagnosis. I had even discussed it with my personal doctor, who was studying the issue & asked me, why do you think you are Asperger? I went on to explain all my traits & actions in a given situation. He said at the end of our 30 minute consultation that I indeed could be Asperger.

I have been dealing with the possibility that I have the answers that had plagued me most of my life. Why, do I do things differently? I have the answers & am slowly accepting my plight, journey to become a functioning 'special' human. God bless my wife for sticking with me through the journey, I have come to accept the fact that being 'special' is not a fault or asset just something that needs to be dealt with. I learning more about my thoughts & actions, controlling my anger (another trait), keeping quiet when I should & not trying to be so passive aggressive in social gatherings. Remember I've only been at this for less than 2 years whereas I had 71 years of offhand reactions to problems.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 1, 2019)

Been awhile, decided most of my answers & opinions were not well received or mattered to others.  Oh well that's life.  Have been in relative good health for my age.  Dealing with my Type II, weight & well being in general.  Have made my annual trek to Arizona for the winter.  Pulled my small trailer both ways, that became burdensome but still doable.  Last spring just before my return trip I kind of fell into a deal.  I had met this couple who had just retired & decided to purchase a more permanent setup.  I had looked at their choice myself but decided against it for various reasons.  They originally arrived in a 5th wheel/pickup also a van/cargo trailer loaded with toys around Jan '19.  They purchased the setup two spaces from mine so I kind of got to know them casually.

The first week in April my neighbor between us came over, asked me to come see his new ride.  He did have a motorhome that was going in storage until their return trip.  Apparently the new couple had decided to downsize so they sold their van & cargo trailer to him.  The cargo trailer I know would easily sell for $2,500 used (dual axle - 18 foot cargo area).  The van was a 2004 Ford setup for camping with a 12 foot bed.  It was probably worth between $3-4,000.  They sold both to him for $1,500 total.  He mentioned that the seller also had a 5th wheel.

I went over talked to the husband about it.  Told him I would like to look at it.  He gave me the key & I ventured to the storage area.  Went inside the 5th.  immaculate, well setup everything looked great.  It was a 2004 Prowler 32 foot long with 2 slide outs.  I went back asked the seller what he wanted for it.  Without dickering he told me, 'How about $900'.   I couldn't get my hand out fast enough!  I went to the bank the next day, then up to Parker to get it titled & licensed.  It was mine within 24 hours.  Three days later he came over, told me he now has an unneeded hitch, would I like it?  I hesitantly said how much.  It's yours I'll take it out of the pickup & sit it under your 5th.  They sell new for $500.  Nothing like that ever happens to me.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

RW, I don't know anything about RV's or traveling with one. But I'm glad you've found insights to yourself and feelings and thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm reading this closely. I have wanted a class B or camper van for about a year now. What you are doing and learning about and posting helps me a lot.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 1, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Been awhile, decided most of my answers & opinions were not well received or mattered to others.  Oh well that's life.  Have been in relative good health for my age.  Dealing with my Type II, weight & well being in general.  Have made my annual trek to Arizona for the winter.  Pulled my small trailer both ways, that became burdensome but still doable.  Last spring just before my return trip I kind of fell into a deal.  I had met this couple who had just retired & decided to purchase a more permanent setup.  I had looked at their choice myself but decided against it for various reasons.  They originally arrived in a 5th wheel/pickup also a van/cargo trailer loaded with toys around Jan '19.  They purchased the setup two spaces from mine so I kind of got to know them casually.
> 
> The first week in April my neighbor between us came over, asked me to come see his new ride.  He did have a motorhome that was going in storage until their return trip.  Apparently the new couple had decided to downsize so they sold their van & cargo trailer to him.  The cargo trailer I know would easily sell for $2,500 used (dual axle - 18 foot cargo area).  The van was a 2004 Ford setup for camping with a 12 foot bed.  It was probably worth between $3-4,000.  They sold both to him for $1,500 total.  He mentioned that the seller also had a 5th wheel.
> 
> I went over talked to the husband about it.  Told him I would like to look at it.  He gave me the key & I ventured to the storage area.  Went inside the 5th.  immaculate, well setup everything looked great.  It was a 2004 Prowler 32 foot long with 2 slide outs.  I went back asked the seller what he wanted for it.  Without dickering he told me, 'How about $900'.   I couldn't get my hand out fast enough!  I went to the bank the next day, then up to Parker to get it titled & licensed.  It was mine within 24 hours.  Three days later he came over, told me he now has an unneeded hitch, would I like it?  I hesitantly said how much.  It's yours I'll take it out of the pickup & sit it under your 5th.  They sell new for $500.  Nothing like that ever happens to me.



Congratulations!!!   I'm envious!  Just now seeing your thread.  RVing is a dream for me.   And I'm also very interested in your discoveries on the AS.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 2, 2019)

Things I've Learned

Snowbirding -There are as many different setups & approaches to the concept as there are vehicles on the road.  Learning the ropes is an ongoing venture.  I like most all the novices I've met have encountered the same realization.  We all buy too much equipment for the trek.  From the million dollar motor homes down to the jury-rigged cargo vans, the acquisition of enough equipment is the driving force.  Many of the true van dwellers are nearing the optimum for their needs.  I started on a shoe string, thinking I wasn't going to fall into the consumer trap.  My first year I found I had invested over $5,000 just to get me all the gear I wanted or thought was required.

Being Type II following a pretty restrictive diet I found I could save hundreds on food purchases if I just planned the meals around things I could/should eat.  Most could be stored in airtight containers with no refrigeration.  A small cooler, plain utensils, a goodly supply of cheap paper towels met most of my needs.  A $20 'Mr Coffee' electric coffee pot, a small $40 microwave, a $12 6 inch electric fry pan, burnable paper plates & bowls, refillable coffee cup were the basics.  I do have a new refrigerator in my 5th.  We are supplied with sewer, garbage, non-potable water, cable & internet (crappy as it is) all for $153 monthly ($1836 yearly).

Deals abound at the RV park.  The newbies buy, buy, buy until they have to load it up to take home in the spring.  Most realize that all the purchases are unnecessary & sell them at our monthly yard sale, hoping to get something back.  It's definitely a buyers market.  There are some necessities that you need to live but most of the fluff can be left home.  My exercise equipment cost $35 (walking with 2 canes), thought about a 3-wheeled bike but cost & need won.  

I had no intention to trade up but the opportunity presented itself & I jumped.  My van had an issue (door wouldn't catch) so a bungee cord met that need.  I didn't want to spend the original price to replace the door.  I sold it for $500 (half of what it cost me) as is. The $1800 trailer now had nothing to pull it &  had been modified to accommodate a single occupant.  I gave it away to a friend of my seller, sort of paying it forward.  I no longer needed to tow it, pay for storage/license/taxes.  I purchased an economical vehicle to get me to & from AZ another deal.  Gas mileage went from 7-8 to 25 MPG.  Rooms in Mesquite NV are $27, Rooms in Jackpot NV run about $45. 

I have taken I-5 (too damn much traffic), US 395, 93, 95, 91/89 from OR2AZ.  Don't like traffic, big cities or mountains, I found 93/50/I-15 via Overton to Henderson is the least offensive route (some mountain driving but very little traffic). 

I heard that there are many less RVs coming to SW AZ.  It probably has something to do with the current policies but many Canadians are not coming South.  OK by me the rates may drop?  The roads in Quartzsite may not be a death trap so it may be a win-win for me.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 2, 2019)

Roadwarrior...just wondering, have you ever read John Steinbeck's Travels with Charley?


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 2, 2019)

Just read the reviews & ordered it off Amazon, thanks.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 2, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Just read the reviews & ordered it off Amazon, thanks.


You will adore it.  It tears me up just talking about it.  Honestly think it was Steinbeck's greatest book.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 3, 2019)

First year unneeded purchases:  4 camping chairs, (I only needed 2, 1 inside, 1 outside) less visitors if you only have 1 or no chair available.  Me being somewhat anti-sociable, the need for more chairs was counter-productive.  I have a small, barking Yorkie (Max) that resides with my wife in OR.  No pets to care for/walk or clean up after.

I walk 45 minutes daily, distance up to 2 miles.  Shop at the flea markets, watch movies on my laptop in the late evenings.  Power shopping at the Walmart in Parker AZ every 2 weeks.  Have driven down to Yuma up to Lake Havasu, stopped in Las Vegas, Mesquite, Wendover or Jackpot NV on my commuting to n fro.  I have few wants, needs or passions.  My obsessions usually last 3-5 years then onto other things.  Movies & gambling are my most lasting forms of entertainment.  I do like the carnival atmosphere that one finds at a casino.

Clothing/washing of such can be handled on a two week cycle.  I now wear my outfits at least 2 days, a little longer for pants.  You will need a light jacket, or something a little warmer for the winter months, last year '18-'19 was wetter & a little cooler.  You have to carry potable water for your drinking & cooking needs.  Showers/washing can utilize the supply of heavily mineralized water.  I have spent 3 years up to 6 months at a time using the water without ingesting it & haven't had any ill side effects.  

They have community showers/Spa available but I usually avoid a hot tub & sharing my gray water with others, just my thing.  There is a club house but I never go there much unless I want to donate a book or DVD to their library.  Again that anti-sociable thing.  Mail delivery is a crap shoot.  Everyone in Quartzsite goes to the P.O. for their mail.  UPS/FedEX deliver directly to your space.  You have to remind Amazon that you can only receive delivery via those methods.  There is a Schwan's truck that comes through, I'm sure my wife would like that, it's unnecessary for me.  Most items can be purchased at the 2 dollar stores in Quartzsite.  A library /w ample DVDs & free wifi, a few fast food places /w gas n groceries.

Watch out for the seniors zipping in and out of traffic on their sand buggies, 4 wheeler s or electric carts.  Those are same seniors whom arrive in their 60 foot motor homes or crew cab /w dual s pulling a massive 5th wheeled rig.  Coming through, stay out of the way!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 3, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> First year unneeded purchases:  4 camping chairs, (I only needed 2, 1 inside, 1 outside) less visitors if you only have 1 or no chair available.  Me being somewhat anti-sociable, the need for more chairs was counter-productive.  I have a small, barking Yorkie (Max) that resides with my wife in OR.  No pets to care for/walk or clean up after.
> 
> I walk 45 minutes daily, distance up to 2 miles.  Shop at the flea markets, watch movies on my laptop in the late evenings.  Power shopping at the Walmart in Parker AZ every 2 weeks.  Have driven down to Yuma up to Lake Havasu, stopped in Las Vegas, Mesquite, Wendover or Jackpot NV on my commuting to n fro.  I have few wants, needs or passions.  My obsessions usually last 3-5 years then onto other things.  Movies & gambling are my most lasting forms of entertainment.  I do like the carnival atmosphere that one finds at a casino.
> 
> ...


You know what we've noticed lately...seems more and more of the "folks" buying those big Bubba trucks don't know how to drive them.  Last week we took a dent hit from one backing out of a parking space.  Didn't even stop, just drove away leaving our Caddy with a nice new little fender den, because the guy turned his wheel too soon backing the big long truck out of the space...go figure!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 3, 2019)

Liberty said:


> You know what we've noticed lately...seems more and more of the "folks" buying those big Bubba trucks don't know how to drive them.  Last week we took a dent hit from one backing out of a parking space.  Didn't even stop, just drove away leaving our Caddy with a nice new little fender den, because the guy turned his wheel too soon backing the big long truck out of the space...go figure!


Back in the 90s I bought a 'Silverado' extended cab (big, long red one) just prior to gas prices making a massive jump.  Got maybe 12 MPG, couldn't park it close to the stores.  Got plenty of exercise walking from the way out parking stalls.  Kept it less than any other vehicle I had ever or since owned. 

But more recently besides the book you suggested I purchased a new 'Flowbee' /w mini vac system to give myself haircuts in AZ. Had one back in the 80's loved it. Didn't know both the wife & daughter missed it until yesterday. Also, my book will be delivered today.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 3, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Back in the 90s I bought a 'Silverado' extended cab (big, long red one) just prior to gas prices making a massive jump.  Got maybe 12 MPG, couldn't park it close to the stores.  Got plenty of exercise walking from the way out parking stalls.  Kept it less than any other vehicle I had ever or since owned.
> 
> But more recently besides the book you suggested I purchased a new 'Flowbee' /w mini vac system to give myself haircuts in AZ. Had one back in the 80's loved it. Didn't know both the wife & daughter missed it until yesterday. Also, my book will be delivered today.


I'll have to look up that Flowbee...give my husband hair cuts all the time.  Yesterday I got out the Travels with Charley book after suggesting it to you and will now enjoy reading it again (and again).  My mother became legally blind at 56, and lived with us for many years.  Remember reading that book to her!  She loved it.  What a way with words he had.  Like "poetry in motion".

That's the thing about a good book that "touches your soul"...you can read it over and over, or its like special parts of the book you love become infused in your heart.

Thanks for the hair clipper tip!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 4, 2019)

Nov 5th is my planned departure date.   I’ll be leaving Oregon traveling to Quartzsite for the winter.  I have my space reserved full time now.    What the advantage is you get to leave your rig in place without storage costs (mininal savings).  It does save the extra gas costs, so it’s probably sixes.  As mentioned my newer rig is a 5th wheeler.  Still no vehicle to move it with but there are movers in and around Quartzsite who move it for a fee.

Pictures of the exterior & floor plan.  I’ve removed the furniture since it only contains a new refrig & queen size bed, (I will replace the mattress).


My planned route, I will be staying first in Elko NV.  Second is planned for Mesquite NV.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

You have a great set up.
I want to be able to travel and see some of the great national parks. Camp by lakes. We shall see what the future holds.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 5, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Roadwarrior...just wondering, have you ever read John Steinbeck's Travels with Charley?


Got the book on Tues, already about 1/3 of it read.  It is somewhat dated but mirrors things I've experienced.  He was a great writer, almost like being there.  He has been an enlightenment for me, gave me reason for my wanderlust.  I have always enjoyed the solitude of the open road without having to cater to the wants  & needs of my traveling companions.  My wife is passive, but somewhat demanding.  'Do we need to go there?  Can you stop here?  I don't like to just drive.'  A dog is the answer.  No complaining, only conversation is when I think out loud.  My problem with my age & balance, taking it on a lease to do their thing.

I can travel for hours without stopping (I do try to make pit/stretching stops frequently).  My only requirements are my coffee/gas & getting something to eat every 4-5 hours.  I travel by a road map but not adverse to changing direction if needed.

Two of my favorite TV shows from the past were 'Then came Bronson' & 'Movin On'.  Michael Parks, Will & Sonny were my travel guides.  'Route 66' was during my teen years & never got into that as much.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like you have a great plan going on. I love traveling. I envy you. I hope all goes well, and you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 5, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Got the book on Tues, already about 1/3 of it read.  It is somewhat dated but mirrors things I've experienced.  He was a great writer, almost like being there.  He has been an enlightenment for me, gave me reason for my wanderlust.  I have always enjoyed the solitude of the open road without having to cater to the wants  & needs of my traveling companions.  My wife is passive, but somewhat demanding.  'Do we need to go there?  Can you stop here?  I don't like to just drive.'  A dog is the answer.  No complaining, only conversation is when I think out loud.  My problem with my age & balance, taking it on a lease to do their thing.
> 
> I can travel for hours without stopping (I do try to make pit/stretching stops frequently).  My only requirements are my coffee/gas & getting something to eat every 4-5 hours.  I travel by a road map but not adverse to changing direction if needed.
> 
> Two of my favorite TV shows from the past were 'Then came Bronson' & 'Movin On'.  Michael Parks, Will & Sonny were my travel guides.  'Route 66' was during my teen years & never got into that as much.


Glad you like the book.  Thought you would.  Its interesting how travel styles are so varied.  Picking the right travel companion can be a career...lol.  I'm the same way about using a road map.  This spring, we were coming back home from South Padre Island, and came up on the outskirts of H-town (which we drive through,) and all at once the GPS took us off the road.  Hey, grabbed my trusty map and directed Jim where to weave in an out of the back streets to get back on the freeway.  Seems they were still "building" it and the GPS thought the entrance ramp was there when it wasn't. 

 Lots of 5th wheeler's on the beach and in RV parks in South Padre Island.  Often referred to as the "winter Texans".  Lots of C & W music and get together nights.

Enjoy, huh!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 9, 2019)

Always been an egg eating person, from early childhood to present.  Even ate them during the 50's, 60's & on.  At times my cholesterol did raise a little (200+) I never worried about the effect on my health.  I was able to control it by cutting down on the snack foods, never natural saturated sources.  Last fall '18 my cholesterol was 204 of course my PC wanted me to take statins, which I refused.  I decided to quit buying into the hype of the dangers of eating eggs.  I'm type II (too many visits to Micky D's, but my A1C is 5.0) take a minimal dose of insulin along with metformin (managed quite well thank you).  

I started eating 4 eggs @ noon every day, total 28 eggs a week.  I kept that up for the next 6 months.  Coming back in April '19  I went and had another physical  along with a CBC.  I admit to a little nervousness about my egg intake.  When the results were in my cholesterol count was at 167 (A1C still good).  I then told my PC that I had been on a tear eating eggs as often as I wanted.  Only thing he said was 'Well I guess you don't need the statins'.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 9, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Always been an egg eating person, from early childhood to present.  Even ate them during the 50's, 60's & on.  At times my cholesterol did raise a little (200+) I never worried about the effect on my health.  I was able to control it by cutting down on the snack foods, never natural saturated sources.  Last fall '18 my cholesterol was 204 of course my PC wanted me to take statins, which I refused.  I decided to quit buying into the hype of the dangers of eating eggs.  I'm type II (too many visits to Micky D's, but my A1C is 5.0) take a minimal dose of insulin along with metformin (managed quite well thank you).
> 
> I started eating 4 eggs @ noon every day, total 28 eggs a week.  I kept that up for the next 6 months.  Coming back in April '19  I went and had another physical  along with a CBC.  I admit to a little nervousness about my egg intake.  When the results were in my cholesterol count was at 167 (A1C still good).  I then told my PC that I had been on a tear eating eggs as often as I wanted.  Only thing he said was 'Well I guess you don't need the statins'.


That's too funny!  My mother always swore eggs were just plain good for you, period, end of conversation for her.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 9, 2019)

The thing I learned about a Type II diet was that processed fat is bad, real fat is ok.  I can also eat the same thing for months, years.  I found that my diet with complex carbs is really somewhat inexpensive.  I have a large bowl of oatmeal /w cinnamon, honey, whole milk every morn.  Only old fashioned rolled oats the quick have all the good stuff taken off.  Cheap, for lunch 4 eggs scrambled /w a diced pork chop small amount of real cheese, none of that fake cheese.  Avocado, unsweetened applesauce or 2 kiwi fruit for a side.  Cheap, for dinner I usually have a couple of chicken breasts fried in real butter, turkey burger or ground beef.  Sides are usually a cup of steamed sweet potatoes, cup of canned low sodium beans, brussel sprouts or riced veggies. 

20 oz coffee in with meals, for late night I have a bag of pop corn (made in a brown paper bag for 2 min in the microwave), /w melted real butter.  Again cheap.  Coffee is inexpensive I use a little whole milk to lighten it but that's a usual day.   Plenty of potassium, B-12, get my Vit D from my daily walks in the SW AZ sun.  Very seldom eat out.  Saves on tips.  Being Asperger helps.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 9, 2019)

Finished the book, somewhat dated since it was written in the late 50's but very informative.  Gave me meaning to my travel ventures.  Things change but in some respects they stay the same.  I'm not as observant as him but I felt like I was there riding along with him & Charlie.  I've read the 'Grapes of Wrath', 'Of Mice & Men' & 'Cannery Row'.  Seen the Movies.  Great writer.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 10, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Finished the book, somewhat dated since it was written in the late 50's but very informative.  Gave me meaning to my travel ventures.  Things change but in some respects they stay the same.  I'm not as observant as him but I felt like I was there riding along with him & Charlie.  I've read the 'Grapes of Wrath', 'Of Mice & Men' & 'Cannery Row'.  Seen the Movies.  Great writer.


He was a Pulitzer Prize Winner back in the days when you could relate to one.  Know what you mean about "riding along with him"...felt the same way when I read it.  Loved the night with the gypsies.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 10, 2019)

Next book purchase is going to be 'Blue Highway' another book about travel venture.  It's author just recently was divorced, lost his job & moved on.  I also watched a movie about discovery called 'Find Me' streamed via Amazon Prime or Netflix, whatever, good movie.  Both movie & John's book helped to reassure me that what I was doing wasn't too extreme but necessary for my aged health.

Diet, was having minor stomach problems, self-diagnosed determination was 'lactose intolerant' quit the dairy.  Changed to original powered creamer for my coffee, oatmeal,,,etc.  After a month I realized my problem never cleared but added a new one, heart burn.  Because I'm obsessive I was using the powder on everything.  Went back to more moderate whole dairy, heart burn cleared up.  Something said I should believe some of what I read about nutrition & accept the authors when they say, 'Stay away from the non-dairy vegetable oil based creamers,  Not good for you.

Next issue, in my OCD mind I have conjured up another gotcha issue.  You can buy a canopy in various sizes, the most popular is 10 x 10, which I have.  Then you buy a camping rug, carpet whatever to keep the dirt & bugs out of your rig.  They come in various sizes also, but seem to be lacking the 10 x 10 size.  It just doesn't compute in my mind.   Not unlike the age old issue of the 8 hot dog buns vs 10 wiener packages.

It is too long & not wide enough to cover the area of the canopy.  I like things at right angles, no wasted overhang, drives me nuts just trying to get it aligned right.  The canopies are $80+ the rugs run about $70 with a handy carrying bag.  They are seamed for folding which creates uneven edges, tripping me in my thoughts.

I came up with a solution of sorts.  When trying to find an outdoor carpet for our deck we went to Home Depot, had them cut an 8 x 12 piece to match our deck area outside.  Cost $36, hmm.  Why couldn't I do the same for my canopy.  Maybe $45 for a 10 x 10 piece.  No handy carrying case but doesn't require the monumental effort to try to make it fit in the bag again.  Roll it, tie it, mark it with a 'B' & throw it under my rig for baby & me.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 10, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Next book purchase is going to be 'Blue Highway' another book about travel venture.  It's author just recently was divorced, lost his job & moved on.  I also watched a movie about discovery called 'Find Me' streamed via Amazon Prime or Netflix, whatever, good movie.  Both movie & John's book helped to reassure me that what I was doing wasn't too extreme but necessary for my aged health.
> 
> Diet, was having minor stomach problems, self-diagnosed determination was 'lactose intolerant' quit the dairy.  Changed to original powered creamer for my coffee, oatmeal,,,etc.  After a month I realized my problem never cleared but added a new one, heart burn.  Because I'm obsessive I was using the powder on everything.  Went back to more moderate whole dairy, heart burn cleared up.  Something said I should believe some of what I read about nutrition & accept the authors when they say, 'Stay away from the non-dairy vegetable oil based creamers,  Not good for you.
> 
> ...


Funny, while I was reading your post, thought of the same thing, like have a piece cut.
Love Home Depot...we have a Lowe's closer to us and there is a big difference in the two of them.

Think it would be fun to "invent" and get clever about what you need for your specific uses.  That would be part of the fun for me anyway.  Hub is an electrical engineer and even though we've been retired for a couple years, he's still thinking up modifications of stuff.  Keeps your mind open and receiving, which has to be good for what ails you.

Do you have a specific area for your books?  A shelf that doesn't tip or move too much when "moving" along the roads?


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 10, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Do you have a specific area for your books?  A shelf that doesn't tip or move too much when "moving" along the roads?


To answer your question.  I have nothing to move my 5th (a Suzuki Vitara is rather small).  The 5th will be set up permanently or until I pass on a space in the SW AZ desert.  I'm not a book saver like my wife & daughter.  Once read, move on.   I have ample indoor storage area but the only thing I will keep on the shelves will be my movies.  As for the carpet piece my wife was easily able to fold & lift the 8 x 12 piece into our Mini for transport home, should be no problem for a 10 x 10 piece to be moved to AZ.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2019)

Travel by hot air balloon?   
TV show on disasters-guy intends to use his  hot air balloon to travel from Calif. to Colorado, which would require several stops and several days.
Give it a think: crawl into a balloon, build a fire (? Propane Tanks ) no steering wheel, at the mercy of the wind. no, no, no!
Our balloon man, of questionable judgment, got into high winds, blew him into a radio tower...Fortunately, he was able to climb down the
650 feet tower. 
I question those that place themselves in jeopardy, intentionally or unintentionally?
Opinion:  you can't cure stupid!,


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 10, 2019)

You can't cure stupid? Ohh, there's no hope for me.....


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 13, 2019)

Getting ready for the trek, today went to the PC for an ear exam (decided to add a flu shot also).  Most of my adult life I have dealt with hearing loss, it's a heredity thing along with my career choice exposure.  I have had some trouble dealing with minor depression, so without resorting to meds I decided to try a different route - hearing aids.

Today I discussed it with my PC then scheduled an appointment with the hearing department at Costco.  They're not cheap but are manageable through their audiologists.  My father had hearing problems only he shopped at yard sales for his, he would buy a new ear plug & battery.  For me I wanted a place to take them for repairs, batteries & such.  Especially something that inserts into your ear.

Got my 'FlowBee' last week, checked the package but won't use it until I need, which will probably be sometime in Nov.

Read the recommended book by John Steinbeck, 'Travels with Charley' & got the other one ordered 'Blue Highway'.  I have another one on my shopping list at Amazon will wait until Nov to order it.

*Update*

Little crises yesterday, I spilt coffee on my Amazon Firestick remote.  Quit working, wouldn't respond to clicks.  Dried it out as best I could then sat it on a paper towel without the batteries.  Left it for 12 hours.  Decided to order a new replacement from Amazon, spent $28 just to get a remote.  This morning I tried it again, darn it worked.  Too late to cancel the order but can send it back through Kohl's, they offer free packaging & returns to Amazon.  Found that out last month on an order I needed to return.  Easy peasy, the customer service rep at Kohls was very helpful.  The charge was reversed on my CC within days, no cost for me.  I will probably wait a week or so to return the remote.

I was able to download a free app to simulate a remote on my smartphone to change channels last night but it takes some getting used to.  It will do in a pinch.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 18, 2019)

My wife of 50 years whom I love & respect has one little aggravating flaw that has been a point of contention between us.  Me being a Type II diabetic with diagnosed Asperger & her with her heart condition that is controlled with meds are in a power struggle.  I can freely eat complex carbs, oatmeal, sweet potatoes, eggs, almost all fruits/veggies & most lean meats.  I follow a pretty strict diet.  She was told many years ago that wine could be a healthful addition.  So we have our individual diets that we pretty much follow day in & day out.  The other thing I learned from my study was that whole dairy products were much better for a diabetic than the skimmed fake sugar added in the 2% & below.  

I don't drink alcohol or sodas at all but do frequently have a cup of coffee w/ half n half throughout the day.  I use a lot of 1/2 n 1/2, in my coffee on my oatmeal,,,etc.  Last week she was going to the store for her supply of wine, asked me if there was anything I needed, cream & eggs I replied.  She scoffed told me I'm drinking too much.  I make the most in my retirement, pay all the bills, give her what's left over from my pension.  Brought me one half gallon of cream & one 18 pack of eggs.  I eat 4 eggs a day, drink upwards of 5 20 oz cups of coffee daily, pay for everything.  She carried in 2 boxes of wine, I'm a little worried that it is becoming a problem but never confront her.  

I pointed out the quirk of her shopping, once again making her mad.  So yesterday I was running low on all my supplies & noticed I barely had enough cream for the day.  It was raining a deluge outside, not uncommon in the PacNW.  I mentioned that we were getting low on cream & should go the store, guess what?  It became my problem.  Not my lack of planning, it was because I drink too much whole dairy.  We have plenty of room in the fridge for 2 boxes of wine but not 2 half gallons of 1/2 n 1/2.  I had to get my rain gear on, drive to the store.  Yep!  I stocked up on cream & eggs.  Both are cheap, one box of wine will buy me a week's supply.


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2019)

What great adventure. Always wanted to try some of that lifestyle. It never happened. And what great stories you will have to tell. I wish you good luck and happy traveling.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 22, 2019)

Just had a brilliant plan for my new-to-me 5th wheel.  The bed in the master BD is a queen.  I've never seen the mattress, my daughter whom is setting up my space reports that I should give some serious thought about replacing the stained mattress at some point.  The previous owners removed the love seat sofa, chair arrangement & dinette set leaving a 12 ft x 5 ft plus a space in the rear open.  I was going to buy 2 recliners for me & guest to watch tv.  Best I could come up with were approx $250-300 each.  The queen mattress would be $300 - 500 for a possible total of over $1,200 or more & still have nothing to sit on to watch TV.

I could eat on TV trays, no problem.  The bed I've found on Amazon delivered is $682, it's an electric adjustable twin bed /w 10 inch memory foam top, not unlike the bed I use in OR.  I would be looking at a total of less than $1,000 with free delivery.  I wouldn't be packing more furniture than I could possibly use, adding things I could trip over in the night.  I live alone in AZ & only have my daughter visit occasionally to watch TV.  I eat all my diabetic meals alone & being OCD I keep a tidy home.  Most of my activity is outdoors under my canopy with the AZ sun.  Been doing that for 3 years in a 19' travel trailer.  I would also get a 5% discount, I have Prime & plastic.

I have had back trouble all my adult life, the adjustable bed is a blessing.

Being somewhat deaf (result of my 53 year long career), I have to read subtitles on movies.  I am getting a hearing aid on Sat the 28th but that's not the complete answer.  I dislike subtitles so what I have done is transferred (copied) all my personal movies to my hard drive which holds TB.  I also have an external one that has the same capacity (1 TB).   I have transferred nearly 500 now & can watch them either on my laptop or with the help of an HDMI cable watch them on my TV hoping that my hearing aid fits the bill I should be able to do without the subtitles.  The laptop is great alone with ear phones but if I have company then I want to be able to show them on my TV.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 22, 2019)

RW--do you suppose you might be satisfied with a mattress topper for your existing bed?   That would be a less expensive way to go and then you can buy the recliners.       Also, there are earbuds for use with newer TVs available at Walmart or Amazon; that might be a solution for you to hear the TV.   

We need to buy new tires for our RV...ugh.   We like traveling in the fall; seems like there aren't as many people to deal with at the campgrounds then.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 22, 2019)

Good thoughts, only problems with the topper is how to hold it on.   I'm a little unbalanced so making a queen size bed is difficult.  I had a twin size before and the topper kept sliding off the mattress.  I couldn't get around it very well in the 19 footer to put on fitted sheets.  Good thought though, I had thought of that, but since the mattress is stained & I'm OCD the stain will work on my mind.  The cheapest recliners on Amazon are probably not very comfortable since I can't try them out.  At least with an adjustable bed I have somewhat of an idea how it feels.  Twin sheets & blankets are cheaper than Queen.  King is out of the question.

My TV is a newer ROKU & should work with most Bluetooth ear phones, I'll probably buy one when I get to AZ, I have the wired one I use with my laptop.  I should be able to watch videos but because of my hearing I started the capture of movies years ago & have quite a library of them.  All on my HD that can be hooked to the TV via HDMI cable.  Only problem there is the subtitle track that is non existent. I do have all the Ken Burns(Baseball,Civil War, Dust Bowl, Corps of Discovery, Mark Twain, Thomas Jefferson,,,among a few other series-Band of Brothers-Hell on Wheels-Taxi- Godfather- Lord of the Rings,,,etc. in sets.

I only want a second chair for guests or where I can eat off a TV tray.  I plan no table or chairs, keep it open for my getting around.  Also my bath is up, so that is why I've adopted a hand held urinal for night time.  Don't want to take a tumble at 3 AM.  I will be closing the stairway with a curtain to help with the heating of the Kitchen-dining-sitting rooms - use an electric dairy barn heater, cheaper than propane & more controllable.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 23, 2019)

Sounds like you're thinking it through.  I agree about not buying a cheap recliner without being able to test it out; that might end up being a not-so-cheap mistake.   I'd buy a folding chair for guests and myself a nice comfy recliner.      Good luck with your new purchases.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 26, 2019)

Things I learned over the years especially with my retirement plans.  I found I was overbuying everything.  Burdening myself with unneeded toys, equipment & perceived needs.  My van dwelling days began with a bang, spent nearly $1,500 on trappings that I thought I couldn't live without.  I have nothing to show for those days, downsized, donated, trashed & pretty much relieved my self of all.  I moved onto a small travel trailer, soon had more pots n pans,,,etc. than a moderate sized restaurant needed.

After two years lugging those things around I minimized my needs.  It's surprising what you can do without.  My diet has changed drastically since I was diagnosed with Type II.  Went back to basics eating healthier, leaned & cheaper.  Only go to a restaurant once or twice a month.  Exercise consists of walking upwards of 2 miles a day, 45 min daily.  At 74 that's ample.  My equipment is 2 canes, gives me mobility & balance for a small cost, no expensive gym equipment or for that matter haven't needed a gym membership, during inclement weather walk the mall.

Entertainment is either reading, watching movies or documentaries.  My tech needs are spartan, I had the career opportunity to gain extensive knowledge & adapt it for my personal requirements.  I make do with a smartphone (not too sure if even that is needed) a 6 YO laptop & an 8 YO TV, my autos are a 15 YO Mini (<40K miles) & a 20 YO Suzuki (<90K miles).  I'm a people watcher, can sit on my porch or travel around taking in the sites.  I watch people & their actions. I'm frugal, have adequate income & can't motivate myself to make more.

*I DON'T HAVE FOMO!*


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 29, 2019)

Building upon my point about computing.  My wife & I have a standing card game once a week with 3 other senior ladies we've become friends with.  Last week one of the ladies, a semi-retired mental health professional asked my opinion about a flash drive OS to revive older laptops.  She said she had 2 units that she used in her business.  One won't power up, I suggested to remove the battery, then trying powering it up with the power cord connected.  Usually works indicating that the battery is defunct.  The other has a old OS that no longer is supported, probably has XP or less, should power up but has trouble with ancient software.  I told her she should be able to download the files to a flash drive she wants saved.

Next, she showed me the ad for a flash drive installed OS that can be used to circumvent the operating system installed on a non-functional laptop, which can be powered on to access setup through the BIOS, thereby allowing the USB port to be flagged as the primary boot device.  The cost was $35, she wanted to know if that was a good deal, well my answer was if you are going that route then you can download your own preferred Linux distro, (there are more than a thousand to choose from) install it on a boot-able USB flash drive & run it 'stand alone' for only the price of an 8 GB flash drive (cost < $5).  It is the same concept but someone (the advertiser) wants you to pay for their time.  I guess once again my frugality gets in the way of convenience.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 1, 2019)

*Hearing*

I was supposed to get my CostCo hearing aids on the 28th but now not until the 5th of Oct.  Delayed.  The total cost with extras was $1,540 saving the sales tax (none in Oregon) plus the CC 1.5% rewards I figure I saved $22.50 plus $92 ST = <$115.  At my age the only reasons I needed them were to watch TV & join in a conversation, add that to the fact that it does alleviate depression somewhat to be able to hear.  One of the extras they tried to sell me was a device & app to install on my phone that will enable me to access the blue tooth feature on my ROKU TV enabling the audio to channel my smartphone then plug in a set of ear buds to hear.  The cost of that set up without the buds is $100.  I found for $100 I can buy a complete setup with state of the art blue tooth ear phones, multi functional power/output, all cords utilizing an HDMI port.  Much better noise suppression & quality.

*Plantar fasciitis*

I have suffered for a few years now with the pain of walking or moving about barefoot, especially in the mornings.  Last year I purchased a rubber shower mat that I have to take on trips so I can move about the hotel/motel rooms.  Walking on hard surfaces is very painful.  A couple of weeks ago I was thinking about my issue.  Why not get a pair of shower clogs, not the between the toe kind but something I can walk around in without slipping or falling.  I found a pair on Amazon for $15.  I ordered them, tried them on immediately, then used them during the night & for my morning shower without the shower mat.  Fantastic!!! it was the answer I had been looking for, no pain, easy to walk & shower with & completely water resistant, & able to move about the hotel room pain free.  I have been using them for 2 weeks, congratulating myself on my brilliant discovery.  They're easier to pack & carry than a bath mat, don't need to roll it up then unroll it for a shower.  I was limited to the 1.5 x 2 foot mat, jumping from throw rug to towel just to avoid pain.  The shower mat was getting a little funky & them damn suction cups on the flip side are to be avoided.  I  found that using a tennis ball also helps massage the instep.

*Winter in AZ*

My trip is a go now more than ever.  I just paid half of my annual fees, which is semi-annually.   My 5th wheel is being setup today, I ordered a few necessities that were delivered yesterday, i.e. coffee maker, electric frying pan, electric potable water heater, bedding & DVD player.  I'll be bringing the ROKU TV along with my clothing.  I have to pick up a couple of pillows but it should be setup within a few days.  Plan to leave around the 1st of Nov, depending on any inclement weather.  I decided to cancel the idea for an adjustable twin bed, overthinking again.  2 recliner, (hope they are somewhat comfortable) can be had for less than $500, the bed was $680 without extras, and I have a queen bed which will probably get a new mattress or memory foam topper at my earliest & affordable date.  I do need to get my Suzuki serviced, it starts like a champ every few weeks to keep the battery alive.  I have a PC/CBC appointment (semi-annual) on the 18th, I could probably change it if need be but should be able to make it.  It will be 4 nights in hotels along the way, with a 5.5 to 6.5 hour drive between stops.  Don't want to over due it & still be able to manage my Type II.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 2, 2019)

Setting up!

I have my friend setting up my 5th wheel today,  she only send me the one photo but more will be coming.  I need to get a* 25 ft potable water hose, an inline filter, a 20' sewer hose, a 20' sewer 'slinky'. *   I have a heavy duty 50' power cable,  adapter.  My bedding, mattress pad, sheets, cases, comforter, coffee pot, counter potable water heater, 8" electric frying pan all arrived during the last few days.   Here is the initial photo of the positioning of the RV.

*Turned out all 4 of the items I needed to finish hooking up my power, sewer & water were cheaper delivered from Amazon, went that way.*


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 5, 2019)

Needed an item from the internet, checked Walmart.com, item listed at $14.95 then either I could add 'free' shipping with an additional $4.03 or $5.95 without?  Decided to check Amazon for same item, found priced @ $17.99 with my 'Prime' account - free shipping.  If I ordered today they reduced my cost by 7% ($1.26) which I did, I used my Amazon store card for an additional 5% ($.84).  Total cost was $15.89 Amazon, Walmart would have been $18.98+.  Identical item, I think it falls in the category of 'creative accounting'.  The family from Benton AR didn't get to be billionaires from stupidity.  Watch your pennies the dollars will take care of them self.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 5, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Watch your pennies the dollars will take care of them self
> Best financial advise I've seen


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 9, 2019)

Delete


----------

